# Used Tractors



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Used tractor prices still escalating according to Greg Peterson a.k.a. Machinery Pete.....this is a good read for our folks.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/used-farm-equipment/machinery-price-tide-is-high_207-ar30861


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nobody wants tier 4 emmissions!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Nobody wants tier 4 emmissions!


Or to pay the high price of a new tractor to get that tier 4 emmissions


----------

